# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Six - Honegger's Symphony No. 3, "Liturgique"



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Six - Honegger's _Symphony No. 3, "Liturgique"_



















As he grew older, Honegger more and more embraced Catholicism. And as he lived through the war, the occupation, and the liberation, he wrote his Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" as "the reaction of modern man against barbarity, stupidity, sufferings, mechanism, and bureaucracy." Composed between October 1945 and April 1946, Honegger described his symphony as "a drama which is enacted, if you like, between three characters, real or symbolic: misery, happiness and man. These are eternal themes. I have tried to bring them up to date." The work was premiered in August 1946 by Charles Münch in Switzerland. The "Liturgique" is scored for large orchestra and set in three movements with titles taken from the Catholic liturgy: "Dies Irae," "De profundis clamavi," and "Dona nobis pacem." As Honegger vividly described them to a friend: "Dies Irae" is "Human terror in from of divine wrath...Day of Wrath! There is a rapid succession of violent themes...there is not time to breathe, no time to think, the hurricane carries everything before it, sweeps everything away. Blindly, furiously..."; "De profundis clamavi" is "the painful mediation of man forsaken by divinity -- a meditation which is already a prayer...And how hard it is to put inside human mouths a hopeless prayer!"; and "Dona nobis pacem" is "Collective stupidity as a heavy-footed march for which I wrote a deliberately idiotic theme...a feeling of rebellion dawns in the ranks of the victims...a huge clamor thrice repeated breaks from the oppressed throats...a song of peace soars above the symphony as the dove soared in the old days above the immensity of the ocean."

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

This symphony, along with this composer's 2nd, is probably his most famous symphony. It's not his most famous overall that would be _Pacific 231_ unfortunately and I say unfortunately because he wrote so many other fine works. Anyway, the _Liturgique_ symphony is simply outstanding. There are no weak points in this symphony and I also find the second movement deeply moving. My favorite performance is Karajan and the Berliners. What do you guys think of the work? Any favorite performances?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Excellent piece...quite a few good performances, but for me Mravinsky/LenPO clearly takes first place..nothing like it!!...violent, brutal, but also meditative, thoughtful..."the stupid march" is played with grinding, shattering crassness and brutality....the powerful "Dona Nobis Pacem" figure finally emerging victorious, but only after a mighty struggle....


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I am not too big a fan of Herbert von Karajan, but how he managed the peaceful ending is somehow magic. 

I underline Heck148's favor for Mravisnky and I would like to mention a rare recording by Charles Munch and his Boston Symphony Orchestra on Sep 11, 1956, in Prague.

Of course Baudo's recording is a classic that may not be missed on any list of recommendations of this great symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, an excellent work - although perhaps not as great or seminal as some others in your series - and I can only echo the call for Mravinsky's recording. I don't know the Baudo or the Munch (I do know his 5th, though) - and will search them out for a listen. I find Karajan good but a little too polite (or do I mean sophisticated?). I generally enjoy Dutoit's survey of the symphonies.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree it's the first and primary choice among Honegger's symphonies, the 2nd coming in second IMHO. 
I prefer Baudo to Mravinsky, Karajan, Dutoit, Plasson and Denzler, though.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> I find Karajan good but a little too polite (or do I mean sophisticated?).


Yes HvK is quite good, a good effort...but it lacks the violence, the fury....the stupid march is a little too "nice"...sounds a bit placid next to Mravinsky's sheet-metal ripping carnivores...


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

A very fine work! I prefer Yuasa & New Zealand Symphony Orchestra.


----------

